# Need Holster for Class



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am going to take a tactical shooting class at the local club and I need a belt/holster/Mag Pouch combination that meets the following for my SR40:

A safe holster. The trigger and trigger guard must be fully covered. The top of the holster must remain open allowing the pistol to be holstered with one hand. The holster must have enough retention to securely hold the pistol when you jump 12 inches straight up yet not be so tight it pulls your belt up during a draw. Holsters with thumb breaks are discouraged. No cross draw, shoulder or small of the back holsters are allowed - no exceptions.- Mag loader pouches for at least 2 magazines.- A sturdy belt or belt system. It must be worn through the belt loops on your pants

I don't want to spend a lot of money. I figure I will learn things in the class that will take me to a permanent solution and probably lead me to spending money for 6 more belts/holsters.

It also wouldn't hurt to have a recommendation for some kind of thing to store 12 gauge ammo in for SHTF scenario.

I need to mention, I wear 46 waist pants.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

This is the one and only situation for which I might recommend buying a Fobus holster. But not the paddle style—get the belt-loop version.
The Fobus is cheap and retentive, and easily available (if it's made for your gun, which I don't know). When the class is over, you can just throw it away, and take the time to buy something good instead.
I bet that Fobus also makes magazine pouches.

But do buy the thickest, stiffest belt you can find. The belt is almost more important than the holster!


----------

